# Seat Covers



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking for some for my truck. I'm thinking the custom fit type may be best. I've checked out the ones at Cabelas and Sportsmans and they're the one size fits all. I really dont want them all baggy and such. I dont mind paying the price some good ones.

What are your experiences and recommendations? What are your thoughts on the neoprene, saddle blanket type or other types?

Thanks.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I looked into getting them a couple years ago and the Marathon Seat Covers were going to be my choice. I liked the fit and the look as well as the comments i read on them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I looked into getting them a couple years ago and the Marathon Seat Covers were going to be my choice. I liked the fit and the look as well as the comments i read on them.


I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought some seat covers for my wife's jeep. The outfit was called Ruff-Tuff Products at
3796 West 2100 South
Salt Lake City, UT 84120
Phone: 800-453-8830

They were not cheap, but the fit was good and they so far seem to be wearing good. They had what I thought was a large selection of all kinds of materials. Their service was quick.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> I bought some seat covers for my wife's jeep. The outfit was called Ruff-Tuff Products at
> 3796 West 2100 South
> Salt Lake City, UT 84120
> Phone: 800-453-8830
> ...


I stoppped in and checked this outfit out a few days ago. Very friendly and a nice selection. I ordered me some from them.

Thanks!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I stoppped in and checked this outfit out a few days ago. Very friendly and a nice selection. I ordered me some from them.
> 
> Thanks!


I hope they work out for you.


----------

